# Microsoft vs Cisco



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm currently working on my BS in IT, and I have the option of either following a Microsoft or Cisco course of study. The benefits of the Microsoft course is that I would end up getting my MCTS and MCITP certs. Through the Cisco course I would end up with my CCENT and CCNA certs. I'm currently A+, Net+, and Security+ certified, and I've been working as a computer repair tech for over a year now. I've learned that I don't really have a preference of hardware over software, I enjoy working with them both equally. So now I'm getting close to having to decide one way or the other, and just wanted a little feedback from the guys who know.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Where I work it seems like the breakdown is basically network infrastructure (routers, switches, firewalls) uses Cisco technology. Servers and workstations are Microsoft Server-based.

So I guess I'd say if you want to work on servers and workstations (system admin), do Microsoft. If you want to work on the network infrastructure (analyst, network tech) do the Cisco.

Whichever you do, after you finish it and get some experience in the relevent work environment, think about doing the other if it applies to where you work.


----------



## Mainecomputer (Oct 26, 2011)

I recomend cisco... Ms certs are almost obsolete the day you take the test


----------



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

In response to Mainecomputer, I've kinda had a similar feeling to what you said about the Microsoft certs. Having said that I've noticed most businesses I've gone and serviced have been far behind the current times. One of my regular clients is a neurologist, and his office runs on server 03, and XP, and also I replaced a rack server for the city's water municiple office that was running 03. So in those instances a cert in server 08 puts me ahead of the curve, but I get what you mean. To epshatto, I really couldn't say which I'd prefer, but honestly I'd like to do more with security. Getting my security+ cert was very difficult for me, I did my A+, Net+, and Sec+ all in less than 6 months, and the secrutiy+ I had to take 3 times before I passed it. I had a lot of personal stuff going on then, but I really enjoyed learning about cryptography, KERBEROS, VPN etc, etc.. So basically you're just saying pick a path, and get after it. My biggest concern though will be employment, I completely understand that my next job will be a help desk position, but I'm more concerned about which path will open doors for me faster.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Mainecomputer said:


> I recomend cisco... Ms certs are almost obsolete the day you take the test


This is complete crap and totally wrong advice.

Cisco certifications from CCNA upwards are designed for people who work with cisco kit they are not designed for people who want to work in IT.

Basic certs to get into IT are A+.Network+ and MCTS windows 7 most other certs are designed for people who already have experience and are designed to back up their experience level.

Being certified beyond your experience level can do you more harm than good.

Colleges and schools these days seem to have adopted the approach that if someone can teach it then anyone can learn it and this is having an adverse affect on the IT industry it is the same as those people who cheat on certification exams. Taking and passing an exam is easy but it doesn't mean you actually know anything.

A IT or network manager will not hire someone to manage and support their network regardless of their certifications or qualifications without experience and if someone has a high level cert but no experience it is unlikley that they will be hired for an entry level job as the IT manager will know that as soom as that person has some experience they will leave the job for somewhere else that pays more money.


----------

